# Pfadangaben nach mod_rewrite



## Veränderung (14. April 2008)

Guten Morgen,

mit folgender schönen Regel habe ich in meiner htaccess ein Wort hinter der URL (irgendwas.de/aktion) als Parameter, was auch wunderbar funktioniert: 

```
RewriteEngine on
RewriteRule ^([\w]+)$ index.php?action=$1
RewriteRule ^([\w]+)/?$ index.php?action=$1
RewriteRule ^([\w]+)/([\w]+)$ index.php?action=$1&u=$2
```

Nun habe ich in meinem HTML-Code folgendes Problem: 
Er lädt Grafiken und andere eingebettete Dateien nicht mehr, da diese im jeweiligen Ordner suchen - z.B. images/test.jpg müsste sich im Ordner aktion befinden wenn das der Parameter ist, was ja nicht der Fall ist, die Dateien befinden sich alle im Hauptverzeichnis. 
Was schlägt ihr vor? Überall komplette Pfadangaben rein mit URL ist viel zu aufwändig. Wie kann man als Pfadangabe automatisch vom Hauptverzeichnis aus kommen (gibt es dafür so etwas wie '../' vorweg?)?


----------



## Gumbo (14. April 2008)

Verwende absolute Pfadangaben oder URLs.


----------



## Sven Mintel (14. April 2008)

<base href>


----------



## Veränderung (14. April 2008)

Vielen Dank. Ich werde den Base-Tag verwenden.

Eine Frage zum mod_rewrite, falls es hier herein passt:

Mit der im ersten Post genannten Regel klappt der Aufruf folgender URL erfolgreich:
http://www.google.de/seite/ -> führt zu index.php?action=seite und zeigt nur http://www.google.de/seite/ wie eingegeben an
aber: 
http://www.google.de/seite (ohne Slash am Ende) -> zeigt http://www.google.de/seite/?action=seite an. 
Wie kommt er dazu?  
Dass er einfach die URL durch eine Weiterleitung änder ist seltsam. Funktionieren tut das zwar, aber ich möchte trotzdem keine sichtbare Übergabe. 

Außerdem schaut er immer erst ob eine PHP-Datei mit dem Namen des Action-Parameters im Hauptverzeichnis vorhanden ist, bei Nichtvorhanden ruft er dann normal die index.php?action=seite auf - auch seltsam.

Weißt da jemand was zu?


----------

